# Keeping up with rig movements



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

A few years back, we stumbled upon a floater rig about 80 miles south of Pensacola ,during the PIBT, sitting right near the double nipple. Apparently, this rig was no secret, because half the boats in the tournament were there. We managed to pick up four or five smallish yellowfin and released a white.

Fast forward a few months, and we decided to make the trip back to that floater in the late fall, thinking the big 'uns had to be there by now. Thing is, when we got there, there was no rig in sight! The rig was Deep Water Nautilus.

My question is, how do you keep up with floater and drill ship movements in the gulf? Seems like all the info given on the "industry" websites are cryptic and fail to mention if there is currently a rig in that location or not. 

Just axing.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiltons


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

syrupdawg said:


> Hiltons


+1:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiltons. 

Plus you get so much more than that with his service. Just the price of your fuel, on that one trip, would cover the cost.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh. I always thought Hilton's was just another Roffers, of which I have been a subscriber for 23 years.

Guess I need to check out their service.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the difference between Hilton's and Roffers is that you can pick up the phone and call Tom Hilton, almost anytime, and he will answer it, answer all your questions and won't act annoyed or act like a smart ass. He is very smart but has very amiable type of personality and will explain everything until you understand it.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Tom spent at least 45 minutes on the phone giving me a tutorial on his site's services. Not only did he not act annoyed...I could tell he was really enjoying the conversation and providing the instruction. He has a First class operation.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys gave that member great info. Good to know.:thumbup:
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys gave that member great info. Good to know.:thumbup:
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

